# Air in babies crops?



## cowgirl2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Everythings been going good with the babies until this morning I checked them and there is little food in the crop and the crop seems like there is air in it or possibly water. Also some babies have no food in their crops. Maybe the parents haven't fed them yet? Or is this a problem??


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If there is liquid it could be a sour crop. I would wait until srtiels sees this. Keep an eye on them and make sure they are being fed, you may have to pull them and hand feed.


----------



## cowgirl2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a picture. They all look like this. Please advise, thanks!
http://s1054.photobucket.com/albums/s488/cowgirl20111/?action=view&current=DSCF3685.jpg


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It looks like the baby is dehydrated, if you can get a hold of some coconut water, or if you can't, pedialyte, feed about 1/4 cc to them to re-hydrate them. I can't see if there are any red veins on the crop the flash was too strong. It's washed out. Can you get a picture without the flash or mute it a bit?


----------



## cowgirl2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

here are more pics... http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s488/cowgirl20111/DSCF3687.jpg
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s488/cowgirl20111/DSCF3689.jpg


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It does look like sour crop to me, you're going to have to get all of that poison out of there. 

Try this link until srtiels can answer you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How long ago did you see this? Go back and look at the crops and see if they look better now. Many times, from what I see of the pix's, parents may feed just water, which is their way of flushing out the digestive system of the baby. If this is water and not ait in the crop then this is what is going on. But they will wait about an hour or so and then feed the baby solid foods.

If still fluids in the crop, and that opaque area at the bottom is still there (which is yeast) then this fluid has to be emptied from the crop.

Right now....just update with how the crops look.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Many times, from what I see of the pix's, parents may feed just water, which is their way of flushing out the digestive system of the baby. If this is water and not ait in the crop then this is what is going on. But they will wait about an hour or so and then feed the baby solid foods.


Did I do wrong in suggesting your link? If I had known that was the case about the parents feeding only water, I may have taken a wait & see strategy with some of my previous babies.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Mentha....no I am glad you posted the link because I was going to and seen you had. Hopefully the poster will give us an update. I'm hoping it is just water the parents gave and not a sour crop.


----------



## cowgirl2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry I was at work..Crops are great! Back to normal Thank you for the replies!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update. 

It is rare for the breeder to look into the nestbox and see the water in the crop. Tiel parents will do it a couple times before the babies are 7-10 days, which is normal, it is just we rarely happen to see it. Most times they will do this as a means to hydrate and flush out the digestive system, and then feed, and all is well. I'm not sure where you are located, but this can be done when the temps are hot in the environment or nestbox. This also acts to cool down the chicks. 

Another thing parents do that is rarely seen is they will wet down their chest feathers (like they did when they had eggs) to dampen the babies down. The down dries quickly, but this is done to hydrate skin and promotes good pinfeather growth. Some parents will slightly wet down a baby until it is fully feathered.


----------

